
Parody O'Reilly book covers - tobyjsullivan
http://imgur.com/gallery/vqUQ5
======
Stratoscope
My favorite is the refrigerator magnet we have on our refrigerator.

The refrigerator is where you put the refrigerator magnets, right? At least
until the acid kicks in.

[http://i.imgur.com/dy0ii.png](http://i.imgur.com/dy0ii.png)

~~~
ayberk
This is great! Is there a website selling these?

~~~
Stratoscope
Here you go:

[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B015YEY7FA](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B015YEY7FA)

It's a slightly different version of the image, but still a good one.

------
elcapitan
While most of them are well done and funny in their way, they are not actually
parodies of O'Reilly, they are parodies of developer attitudes _using_
O'Reilly cover style (similar to meme generator images).

As an O'Reilly parody I would expect something like "Official paper version of
an OSS manual you can download on the project page". The Stack Overflow cover
is kind of like that.

~~~
increment_i
par·o·dy ˈperədē/ noun

noun: parody; plural noun: parodies

1\. an imitation of the style of a particular writer, artist, or genre with
deliberate exaggeration for comic effect.

While splitting hairs can be fun, for all intents and purposes, I'd say this
is a parody.

~~~
elcapitan
Staying in that definition: My comment was that the "deliberate exaggeration"
would be an exaggeration of the original, not of something else. For example,
these meme generator images using movie pictures with Brad Pitt are also not
parodies of Brad Pitt.

But yeah, I know that it is hair splitting. ;)

------
jwcrux
Needs "Essential Debugging with print statements"

~~~
coldtea
There's nothing wrong about "debugging with print statements".

If anything, if you're any good at it, it shows better knowledge of your
program's behavior than blindly looking around in the stack on a debugger.

In fact some of the biggest name programmers use just that -- including the
very people who created .

At best it's "hardcore" \-- but not "bad" or anything like what's in the list.
Here's some appeal to coding authority for ya:

"The most effective debugging tool is still careful thought, coupled with
judiciously placed print statements." Brian Kernigham

"I don't like debuggers. Never have, probably never will." — Linus Torvalds

~~~
JoshTriplett
> There's nothing wrong about "debugging with print statements".

Nor is there anything wrong with searching for the text of an error message,
but both are funny to see as a fake book cover.

~~~
jschwartzi
It's such a simple tool that it feels wrong the first time you do it.

~~~
tdsamardzhiev
Yet it's also the only thing that actually works in a tough debugging
situation.

------
voltagex_
The author:
[https://twitter.com/ThePracticalDev](https://twitter.com/ThePracticalDev)

The T-shirts:
[https://threddit.com/thepracticaldev](https://threddit.com/thepracticaldev)

~~~
azurelogic
$35 for a t-shirt?!?! I was ready with the credit card until I saw that salty
bit.

------
BinaryIdiot
The amount of questions I find on StackOverflow that could have been found
with a simple Google search makes me think there really is a need to read
effective Googling of error messages.

~~~
matt_wulfeck
Often times stack overflow is the first google result for certain types of
error messages, and the responses are generally useful for both fixing and
understanding the problem.

------
karlshea
Missing the best one: [http://imgur.com/m11eiu4](http://imgur.com/m11eiu4)

~~~
bostik
I can top that:
[https://i.imgur.com/8A4lF4p.png](https://i.imgur.com/8A4lF4p.png)

~~~
snarf
Not programming related, but a great one:
[https://i.imgur.com/JRzMTR7.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/JRzMTR7.jpg)

------
pklausler
If I only had the time, I'd make "Technical Debt: The Credit Card With No
Limit".

------
failrate
I remember writing an internal white paper as a mock O'Reilly book. IIRC, my
chosen animal was the badger.

------
leni536
My fav:

[https://imgur.com/INBvStO](https://imgur.com/INBvStO)

------
fanf2
Ben Argyle started doing designs like these 16 years ago -
[http://www.bofhcam.org/co-larters/index.html](http://www.bofhcam.org/co-
larters/index.html) and you can buy his t-shirts etc. from Zazzle

------
prisionif
'code written by some stranger on the internet is always perfect' \- AWESOME!
:D

